

Al Gore: ex-VP, environmentalist, gadget freak - bootload
http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/22/al-gore-ex-vp-environmentalist-gadget-freak/

======
noonespecial
Forget global warming. With _3_ 30" cinema displays and all of the computer
and graphic power to push them, he should be more concerned with _office_
warming!

------
tonyvt2005
I've always wondered where the 'internets' was born :)

